# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Complete Reno while still living in your House

## Jimmy72

Hi I just thought I should post some photos. I'm living at the back of the house hoping to get the front done before summer. The house was re-stumped just before last christmas and after that a re-focus was needed and started taking out the walls 4 months ago. Re-wiring done. Speed hump some strucrural damage bought the acrow props the other day. Need to do that before the roof goes on, then insulation, then platerboard yippee. Windows & doors next!

----------


## Smergen

Nice work Jimmy. Keep the photos and the updates coming! Is the chimney remaining? If so, is if going to be operational or just ornamental?

----------


## leeton

Big Job Jimmy...I thought mine was difficult...well done...keep us informed of the progress...love the pics. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Haveago1

You were not joking when you said "Full Reno', eh....must have been a bugger (and messy) getting the plaster off but leaving the lathes in place, but looks like its going well. 
Keep us informed - I also am curious about your fireplace plans.

----------


## Jimmy72

Cheers People, 
Once you start one thing you discover that it is easier to fix another thing before you do that. So you do that and realise that you can fix something else while your doing that and the next thing you know you missing half a house with water pouring in and minimal heating in the middle of winter. Now until you fix the base problem it stops you doing anything else which, of course, costs money. Anyway On On. 
The fireplace will be functional using the brick work as a feature. It is in pretty good nick. The house was built in 1890 and needs a full rework though. I'm pretty much doing the front first and moving the bathroom into the 2nd bedroom before I start on the extension at the back which will add the 2nd a 3rd bedroom (Upstairs), and extend the lounge that connects through to the kitchen on to the back yard. 
By the way I do this after work and on the weekends. :No:  
The lathes were a b**ch as certain people told me differing stories on the structrual importance they have to the frame. So, being unsure cleared all the plaster by hand (4&1/2 tons) and then found out that the timber is over 500 years old and ain't going nowhere by an old school builder and proceeded to rip it back to a clear frame which is good. The noggins are in mainly for the support of the insulation. 
To get a better job from the re-stumping I removed all the floorboards (Baltic Pine (Sold)). I layed yellow tounge as  not to worry about damage to floorboards and will lay the new boards over these for more insulation. And use a hardwood, not a fan of baltic pine as it is to soft for a floor.

----------


## phillta

Hi Jimmy 
How did you go about selling your old floorboards? We're in a very similar position - ripping up the baltic pine boards to restump and get insulation in and then laying yellow tongue but carpeting over.It's about 40sqm and I've been wondering what to do with the boards. We've no real interest in reusing them. 
Tim

----------


## Jimmy72

Hi Philta, 
I sold my to a mate who is doing an extension on his house.  
But there are plenty of secondhand/recycled timber people around. Mine had never been touched and were under carpet so a few people where interested. It also depends on how many meters you have, because if you have a fair amount they seem to get a bit more interested. Are the 22mm thick? Good if they are they get more interested. 
Cheers

----------


## shed108

> Hi Jimmy 
> How did you go about selling your old floorboards? We're in a very similar position - ripping up the baltic pine boards to restump and get insulation in and then laying yellow tongue but carpeting over.It's about 40sqm and I've been wondering what to do with the boards. We've no real interest in reusing them. 
> Tim

  I'm looking at needing some Baltic pine boards, if you like let me know what size the boards are, and I'll see if they match.  Love the reno, must be so satisfying stripping back to the frame and fixing every little thing so YOU know it is done correctly and not going to cause you hassles later.

----------


## Jimmy72

Hi Tim, 
Sorry mate but all the floorboards went long ago.Yeah it is good getting it back to a clean frame. It means I can put in max insulation. I am working on the outside at the moment so I can get the weatherboards off and put up a weather barrier. I hired a sandblasting crew to speed it up turned out pretty good. This heat is killing me at the moment.

----------


## Jimmy72

As well as the epic Man vs Tree. The gas pipe and telephone line run through it. So I dug it out :Shock:

----------


## phillta

Seriously Jimmy, your place is so similar to mine it's scary, even down to the whacking great stump in the front yard - and we're living in the back while we're pulling it all apart too. 
Have you got someone lined up to do your roof? We struggled a bit in that regard so I'm interested to hear how you've gone.

----------


## Jimmy72

Hi Tim, 
I'm getting a local roofer to do it 'Joe Conway Roofing'. $3500 only for the roof, no guttering as I have to do the fascia. Good bloke. 
PS. Some of the back isn't getting done just yet. Not until the extension.

----------

